# Hayabusa Red Label Line (MMA Gloves, Sparring Gloves, Shin-instep Guards)



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Hayabusa Limited Edition Red Label Â« MMAGearGuide.net

I NEED to get my hands on those gloves. Since it's exclusive to MMAWarehouse, I can sort out a deal with whoever wants to buy from them in bulk. (as I've got an affiliate account with them, I get a discount)

Marc?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im one of the main dealers of hayabusa in Europe, i'll ask about the red line when im next at the warehouse


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

They look awesome...I would be interested in some of these too!!


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

marc said:


> Im one of the main dealers of hayabusa in Europe, i'll ask about the red line when im next at the warehouse


Awesome. Thanks again, you do everything for your customers.



MDK said:


> They look awesome...I would be interested in some of these too!!


I saw them this morning and they were all I could think about all day. So dreamy! (no ****)


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

those gloves do look rather sweet dont they!


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

Romeo said:


> Awesome. Thanks again, you do everything for your customers.
> 
> I saw them this morning and they were all I could think about all day. So dreamy! (no ****)


Can you let me know what the availability is once you have an answer too? Tyhanks :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

,marc get them in stock, i want them, they look so sexy, and we wont have to clean blood muhahaha


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Hopefully, they're not properly exclusive to MMAWarehouse so we can get us these shiny reds.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

ya should ask them how many you can get and how much for


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

marc, any chance of a few of these ??

https://store.gspfightclub.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=M1WW113002

if you go on that site, look how shit his signature is


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Them gloves looked banging


----------



## andy147 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's Andy from MMA Clothing - MMA Shorts & Fightwear Equipment - UFC & BJJ Gear i am European Distributor for Hayabusa if the demand is high for the Red LIne Hayabusa gear we can stock it let me know what you all think about the Red Line gear.

I was not to keen on it my self that's why we are not stocking it.

I will have the New! Hayabusa Black hand wraps in stock this week to go with the red hand wraps already on the site.

We will also have the New! Vulkan ultra Light ~Gi in this week as well.

MMA Clothing - MMA Shorts & Fightwear Equipment - UFC & BJJ Gear


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for that Andy, From the amount of emails i have had over the redline i think it will sell well


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have a rough idea on price??


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Any news if these aren't all that exclusive to MMAWarehouse and will arrive in our shores?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe we would be looking at months rather than weeks, but i will check on this later in the week for you


----------

